# Perché?



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

*Perché?*

Perché vi siete sposati?
Peché dopo un fidanzamento, più o meno lungo, o una convivenza vi siete sposati?


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Perchè non potevo convivere.
E' stata una scelta superficiale e presa senza pensarci.
Non ero pronta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Però anche convivere è una scelta importante e nasce da un impulso di condivisione della quotidianeità.
Certo senza sperimentarla la condivisione sia il matrimonio, sia la convivenza possono rivelarsi insopportabili. Ma il matrimonio risulta insopportabile perché è insopportabile la convivenza.


----------



## geisha (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vi siete sposati?
> Peché dopo un fidanzamento, più o meno lungo, o una convivenza vi siete sposati?


perchè l'amavo


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2010)

Perchè l'amavo.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> perchè l'amavo





moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè l'amavo.


vabbè ma questo è implicito


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vabbè ma questo è implicito


putroppo non è affatto implicito. 
Ed è la risposta migliore a questa domanda


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> putroppo non è affatto implicito.
> Ed è la risposta migliore a questa domanda


Può essere.  Per me era implicito. Lo amavo ma non abbastanza .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Non lo so se è l'unica risposta.
Io, l'ho già detto, non sono convinta che tutti si sposino "per amore", ma molti credo che lo facciano per altre ragioni.
Ma "l'amavo" non spiega molto però.
Ci si può amare anche senza vivere insieme, figuriamoci sposarsi.
Intendevo proprio perché si è scelto il matrimonio con quella persona. Ovvero cosa si voleva trovare ed esprimere all'interno di una convivenza chiamata matrimonio.


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so se è l'unica risposta.
> Io, l'ho già detto, non sono convinta che tutti si sposino "per amore", ma molti credo che lo facciano per altre ragioni.
> *Ma "l'amavo" non spiega molto però.*
> Ci si può amare anche senza vivere insieme, figuriamoci sposarsi.
> Intendevo proprio perché si è scelto il matrimonio con quella persona. Ovvero cosa si voleva trovare ed esprimere all'interno di una convivenza chiamata matrimonio.


 A mio modo di vedere invece spiega tutto.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so se è l'unica risposta.
> Io, l'ho già detto, non sono convinta che tutti si sposino "per amore", ma molti credo che lo facciano per altre ragioni.
> Ma "l'amavo" non spiega molto però.
> *Ci si può amare anche senza vivere insieme, figuriamoci sposarsi*.
> Intendevo proprio perché si è scelto il matrimonio con quella persona. Ovvero cosa si voleva trovare ed esprimere all'interno di una convivenza chiamata matrimonio.


sposata per pure questioni tecniche , dopo un po' di anni di convivenza.insieme a lui da un giorno all'altro fulminata , lasciando un precedente ragazzo , mettendo al mondo mia figlia in quattro e quattrotto ...in un tourbillon di situazioni che sembrerebbero decisamente affrettate ed impulsive ma che ci vedono ancora insieme ...due capocce difficili da domare... nonostante,o  forse per questo...innamorati  ancora dopo tanto tempo.
che si possa convivere senza sposarsi è ovvio ...amarsi senza vivere insieme , secondo me è incompleto e innaturale per l'evoluzione di una coppia


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A mio modo di vedere invece spiega tutto.


Allora ogni volta che si ama ci si dovrebbe sposare?
Comunque mi avete fatto riflettere. Io non lo amavo, ne ero innamorata ed ero innamorata del fatto d'intraprendere una vita nuova.
Oggi mi sembra pochissimo per sposarsi


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sposata per pure questioni tecniche , dopo un po' di anni di convivenza.insieme a lui da un giorno all'altro fulminata , lasciando un precedente ragazzo , mettendo al mondo mia figlia in quattro e quattrotto ...in un tourbillon di situazioni che sembrerebbero decisamente affrettate ed impulsive ma che ci vedono ancora insieme ...due capocce difficili da domare...* nonostante,o forse per questo...innamorati ancora dopo tanto tempo.*
> che si possa convivere senza sposarsi è ovvio ...amarsi senza vivere insieme , secondo me è incompleto e innaturale per l'evoluzione di una coppia


 Bello! E poi c'è chi dice che l'innamoramento dopo un po' va sempre via! Non è sempre vero, e questa è la dimostrazione.


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Allora ogni volta che si ama ci si dovrebbe sposare?
> Comunque mi avete fatto riflettere. Io non lo amavo, ne ero innamorata ed ero innamorata del fatto d'intraprendere una vita nuova.
> Oggi mi sembra pochissimo per sposarsi


 Se ci si ama davvero, per come la vedevo io allora, si. Ora forse conviverei, troppi casini se le cose andassero male.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vi siete sposati?
> Peché dopo un fidanzamento, più o meno lungo, o una convivenza vi siete sposati?



io volevo una famiglia, dei figli, una casa, la mia indipendenza, e con mio marito tutto cliccava meravigliosamente (forse fin troppo, ma allora non lo sapevo...)

Comunque è stata la piu' grossa furbata della mia vita


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io volevo una famiglia, dei figli, una casa, la mia indipendenza, e con mio marito tutto cliccava meravigliosamente (forse fin troppo, ma allora non lo sapevo...)
> 
> Comunque è stata la piu' grossa furbata della mia vita


da quanti anni state insieme ,Vere?


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

*ecco persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però anche convivere è una scelta importante e nasce da un impulso di condivisione della quotidianeità.
> Certo senza sperimentarla la condivisione sia il matrimonio, sia la convivenza possono rivelarsi insopportabili. Ma il matrimonio risulta insopportabile perché è insopportabile la convivenza.


di una cosa sono certa.

non conviverei mai piu'.

anche se mi strainnammoro. ne ho il terrore.


mi sono beccata un :-/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> di una cosa sono certa.
> 
> non conviverei mai piu'.
> 
> anche se mi strainnammoro. ne ho il terrore.


Ma la convivenza allora non è la conseguenza naturale dell'amore.
Amare non significa necessariamente desiderio di condivisione di più tempo possibile?


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> di una cosa sono certa.
> 
> non conviverei mai piu'.
> 
> anche se mi strainnammoro. ne ho il terrore.


Più si va avanti più diventa difficile adeguarsi. La vedo dura ma non impossibile


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la convivenza allra non è la conseguenza naturale dell'amore.
> Amare non significa necessariamente desiderio di condivisione di più tempo possibile?


per me sì.tempo a parte desiderio di condividere la vita nelle sue parti gioiose o dolorose...unendo la forza, rassicurandosi o raddoppiando la bellezza di certi momenti: vedi la nascita e la crescita di tuo figlio ma anche altre tappe naturali di un percorso insieme


----------



## pescerosso (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vi siete sposati?
> Peché dopo un fidanzamento, più o meno lungo, o una convivenza vi siete sposati?


Perchè pensavamo di essere l'uno la metà dell'altra.
E forse era cosi, solo che il matrimonio come spesso la maternità vengono "venduti" come momenti meravigliosi, solo amore e meraviglie.
Ovviamente non è cosi, e spesso si fa questo passo con una certa leggerezza e inconsapevolezza.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sposata per pure questioni tecniche , dopo un po' di anni di convivenza.insieme a lui da un giorno all'altro fulminata , lasciando un precedente ragazzo , mettendo al mondo mia figlia in quattro e quattrotto ...in un tourbillon di situazioni che sembrerebbero decisamente affrettate ed impulsive ma che ci vedono ancora insieme ...due capocce difficili da domare... nonostante,o  forse per questo...innamorati  ancora dopo tanto tempo.
> *che si possa convivere senza sposarsi è ovvio ...amarsi senza vivere insieme , secondo me è incompleto e innaturale per l'evoluzione di una coppia*


Quoto


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Non sono mai stata sposata, posso comunque rispondere?:carneval:

Se dovessi, mi sposerei per questioni pratiche... se non e' strettamente necessario a me sta bene anche senza


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la convivenza allora non è la conseguenza naturale dell'amore.
> Amare non significa necessariamente desiderio di condivisione di più tempo possibile?



onestamente non lo so.
so solo che avrei il terrore di rovinare tutto con la quotidianità.parlo di me stessa ...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> onestamente non lo so.
> so solo che avrei il terrore di rovinare tutto con la quotidianità.parlo di me stessa ...



Dici che ti prenderebbe male vederlo seduto al cesso?:carneval:


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici che ti prenderebbe male vederlo seduto al cesso?:carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: quel momento ha ucciso diversi matrimoni


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: quel momento ha ucciso diversi matrimoni


La vogliamo considerare la prova del nove?

Prima di sposarsi bisogna assistere alla uhmm... se la passione non muore di colpo possiamo andare sicuri all'altare:carneval:


E io sono OT anche a 'sto giro:condom:


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici che ti prenderebbe male vederlo seduto al cesso?:carneval:


:rotfl:
beh ci sono momenti anche peggiori...


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La vogliamo considerare la prova del nove?
> 
> Prima di sposarsi bisogna assistere alla uhmm... se la passione non muore di colpo possiamo andare sicuri all'altare:carneval:
> 
> ...


In realtà anche quello quando diventa un momento di condivisione fa parte della tiepida e serena quotidianità. Noi in cesso ci facevamo riunioni divertentissime:mrgreen::mrgreen:
raga' ve lo trombate ma vi disturba vederlo sulla tazza??:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> In realtà anche quello quando diventa un momento di condivisione fa parte della tiepida e serena quotidianità. Noi in cesso ci facevamo riunioni divertentissime:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> raga' ve lo trombate ma vi disturba vederlo sulla tazza??:carneval:


Si faceva per ridere... anche io faccio le riunioni al cesso:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> beh ci sono momenti anche peggiori...


Troppo facile... questo non mi spaventa piu'


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Molti puoi rimpicciolire?? sono dovuta andare nell'altra stanza:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Molti puoi rimpicciolire?? sono dovuta andare nell'altra stanza:carneval:


 Ma come si fa?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Allegalo anziche' fare copia incolla


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?


fatto


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allegalo anziche' fare copia incolla


 ah ok :up:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici che ti prenderebbe male vederlo seduto al cesso?:carneval:


anche.


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> anche.


a me prendeva malissimo.
un uomo che ti dice vado a fare cacchina dev'essere cacciato per forza di casa a calcioni nelle gengive :mexican:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> beh ci sono momenti anche peggiori...


ambeh...se li vogliamo tirare fuori tutti...


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> a me prendeva malissimo.
> un uomo che ti dice vado a fare cacchina dev'essere cacciato per forza di casa a calcioni nelle gengive :mexican:


dici l'uso dei diminutivi?


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ambeh...se li vogliamo tirare fuori tutti...


:racchia::racchia: magari no:mrgreen:


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> a me prendeva malissimo.
> un uomo che ti dice vado a fare cacchina dev'essere cacciato per forza di casa a calcioni nelle gengive :mexican:


Ma perchè??????
Anche un gran figo va al bagno...non per questo lo mollo!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> anche.


Lo sai che a me queste cose divertono un sacco? Mi e' sempre piaciuto osservare i miei compagni mentre svolgevano le cose piu' banali... farsi la barba, la doccia, cucinare ecc... si capiscono un sacco di cose, spesso troppo tardi:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo sai che a me queste cose divertono un sacco? Mi e' sempre piaciuto osservare i miei compagni mentre svolgevano le cose piu' banali... farsi la barba, la doccia, cucinare ecc... si capiscono un sacco di cose, spesso troppo tardi:carneval:


quoto la racchiona


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

per quanto riguarda il bagno ho questa linea: vado e vengo quando c'è lui ma non tollero che lo faccia quando ci sono io:mrgreen:
poi me la devo anche vedere con il cane che vorrebbe bere dal bidet  e bussa con forza:racchia:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto la racchiona


Il cesso e' ovviamente tra queste cose:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *per quanto riguarda il bagno ho questa linea: vado e vengo quando c'è lui ma non tollero che lo faccia quando ci sono io:mrgreen:*
> poi me la devo anche vedere con il cane che vorrebbe bere dal bidet  e bussa con forza:racchia:


ide con patatina fritta :rotfl:
io proprio non ci riesco.
Il cane ha libero accesso e beve dal bidet però non bussa prima


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo sai che a me queste cose divertono un sacco? Mi e' sempre piaciuto osservare i miei compagni mentre svolgevano le cose piu' banali... farsi la barba, la doccia, cucinare ecc... si capiscono un sacco di cose, spesso troppo tardi:carneval:


Anche a me piace molto, perchè in questi casi l'uomo si spoglia di atteggiamenti costruiti e viene fuori per quello che è. A meno che non sia un grandissimo falso e parac...... (ma lo capisco prima di solito!)


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè??????
> Anche un gran figo va al bagno...non per questo lo mollo!!!!


è come ci va che puo' fare la differnza.
ecco, usare discrezione. punto uno. 

e quindi non dire, " cara, vado a fare la cacchina"

perchè cosi ti rivolgi a tua mamma:incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è come ci va che puo' fare la differnza.
> ecco, usare discrezione. punto uno.
> 
> e quindi non dire, " cara, vado a fare la cacchina"
> ...


se dice cara vado a cagare va meglio?:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda il bagno ho questa linea: vado e vengo quando c'è lui ma non tollero che lo faccia quando ci sono io:mrgreen:
> poi me la devo anche vedere con il cane che vorrebbe bere dal bidet  e bussa con forza:racchia:


uguale. 

il cane lo tollero' pero.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Io do libero accesso


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è come ci va che puo' fare la differnza.
> ecco, usare discrezione. punto uno.
> 
> e quindi non dire, " cara, vado a fare la cacchina"
> ...


Io preferisco saperlo....soprattutto se dopo in bagno ci devo andare io!


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè??????
> Anche un gran figo va al bagno...non per questo lo mollo!!!!


a) non era un gran figo :mrgreen:
b) stava sul cesso a covare per ore e me lo impestava 
c) metteva i giornali di motori vicino ai miei profumi

:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

giusy ha detto:


> io preferisco saperlo....soprattutto se dopo in bagno ci devo andare io!


 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> uguale.
> 
> il cane lo tollero' pero.


 ho capito ma è prepotente da morire; sono in doccia e decide che ha una sete irrinunciabile
non ci sto dentro:singleeye:


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> *a) non era un gran figo* :mrgreen:
> b) stava sul cesso a covare per ore e me lo impestava
> c) metteva i giornali di motori vicino ai miei profumi
> 
> :mexican:


E questo era il problema vero, diciamolo! :idea:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> a) non era un gran figo :mrgreen:
> b) stava sul cesso a covare per ore e me lo impestava
> c) metteva i giornali di motori vicino ai miei profumi
> 
> :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Un mio ex teneva i 4ruote al cesso... dopo le sedute ne sapevo piu' io che lui di macchine:carneval:


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> E questo era il problema vero, diciamolo! :idea:


 
ma anche la sua cacchina non mi conviceva


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se dice cara vado a cagare va meglio?:mrgreen:



si. meglio.

se non lo dice . non mi offendo.


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ma anche la sua cacchina non mi conviceva


AVVISO: stiamo per trascendere.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito ma è prepotente da morire; sono in doccia e decide che ha una sete irrinunciabile
> non ci sto dentro:singleeye:


Il mio in caso aspetta educatamente, si legge una rivista e aspetta con pazienza.
Se no beve dal cesso:condom::condom::condom:

e prima di entrare chiede "si può?"


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> a) non era un gran figo :mrgreen:
> b) stava sul cesso a covare per ore e me lo impestava
> c) metteva i giornali di motori vicino ai miei profumi
> 
> :mexican:


figurati....ecco...:ira:


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> figurati....ecco...:ira:


capisci che la storia è durata come un gattino in tangenziale :mexican:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io preferisco saperlo....soprattutto se dopo in bagno ci devo andare io!


:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si. meglio.
> 
> se non lo dice . non mi offendo.


infatti , non c'è bisogno di precisare
Non penso che se va in bagno vada  a far chissachè:mexican:


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> infatti , non c'è bisogno di precisare
> Non penso che se va in bagno vada a preparare la cena:mexican:


era per avvisare che in bagno c'era lui :racchia:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito ma è prepotente da morire; sono in doccia e decide che ha una sete irrinunciabile
> non ci sto dentro:singleeye:



avevo capito, anche io sono come te.

ma lui non puo' andare in cucina a bere?


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> era per avvisare che in bagno c'era lui :racchia:


basta chiudere o avvisare: vado i bagno:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> basta chiudere o avvisare: vado i bagno:unhappy::unhappy:


Oppure mettere un cartello sulla porta: VESPASIANO OCCUPATO.


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> basta chiudere o avvisare: vado i bagno:unhappy::unhappy:


 
bastava che dicesse cesso al cesso :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> infatti , non c'è bisogno di precisare
> Non penso che se va in bagno vada  a far chissachè:mexican:


eccerto...


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> eccerto...


per quanto, ci son quelli che vanno a chiamare dal cesso di nascosto l'amante:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
se lo dice quindi ..diffidate donne!!

La vostra miss marple :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dici l'uso dei diminutivi?


tipo cacchina?


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oppure mettere un cartello sulla porta: VESPASIANO OCCUPATO.


eccola la prof di lettere antiche :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

*amore*



Amoremio ha detto:


> tipo cacchina?


si.


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> per quanto, ci son quelli che vanno a chiamare dal cesso di nascosto l'amante:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Non ci crederai, ma stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa!
O forse è fare la cacchina anche questo?


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> bastava che dicesse cesso al cesso :mexican::mexican:


segnalata!!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ide con patatina fritta :rotfl:
> io proprio non ci riesco.
> Il cane ha libero accesso e beve dal bidet però non bussa prima


ben gentile

almeno non ti costringe ad alzarti per aprire:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non ci crederai, ma stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa!
> O forse è fare la cacchina anche questo?


certo 
questo vuol dire "farla fuori dal vaso"


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> per quanto, ci son quelli che vanno a chiamare dal cesso di nascosto l'amante:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> se lo dice quindi ..diffidate donne!!
> 
> La vostra miss marple :mrgreen:



abbiamo già dato Miss..denghiu' comunque.


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> eccola la prof di lettere antiche :rotfl::rotfl:


:mexican: quante ne so!


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non ci crederai, ma stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa!
> O forse è fare la cacchina anche questo?


 
non so se chiamava l'amante ma la cacchina la faceva..ho le prove :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Il mio in caso aspetta educatamente, si legge una rivista e aspetta con pazienza.
> Se no beve dal cesso:condom::condom::condom:
> 
> e prima di entrare chiede "si può?"


 
alla prima frase credevo parlassi di un uomo

la seconda mi ha :confuso:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alla prima frase credevo parlassi di un uomo
> 
> la seconda mi ha :confuso:


:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non ci crederai, ma stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa!
> O forse è fare la cacchina anche questo?


yes


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

*Ci siamo allontanati un po' dal tred*

Persa, perdonaci perchè non sappiamo quel che diciamo
Come si sia arrivati dal matrimonio alla cacca potrebbe essere interessante da analizzare:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vi siete sposati?
> Peché dopo un fidanzamento, più o meno lungo, o una convivenza vi siete sposati?





Abigail ha detto:


> Persa, perdonaci perchè non sappiamo quel che diciamo



ma lei lo sa che siamo critine


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Persa, perdonaci perchè non sappiamo quel che diciamo
> Come si sia arrivati dal matrimonio alla cacca potrebbe essere interessante da analizzare:mrgreen:


 
non siamo ot, alcune da questo post hanno capito perchè non si sono sposate :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Siete delle brutte racchie in OT


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Persa, perdonaci perchè non sappiamo quel che diciamo
> Come si sia arrivati dal matrimonio alla cacca potrebbe essere interessante da analizzare:mrgreen:


non abbiamo bisogno nemmeno di essere psicanalizzate:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siete delle brutte racchie in OT



zitta che  sto ancora a rosicà per Lauboutine.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> zitta che sto ancora a rosicà per Lauboutine.


io preferisco stuart weitzman


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> zitta che  sto ancora a rosicà per Lauboutine.


Smettila che ho visto una foto e non riesco piu' a credere che il mondo sia veramente cosi' ingiusto... ve la voglio mostrare in super OT (perdonami Persa) ma una Birkin ridotta in queste condizioni non puo' passare inosservata


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io preferisco stuart weitzman


Mi garba anche lui:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smettila che ho visto una foto e non riesco piu' a credere che il mondo sia veramente cosi' ingiusto... ve la voglio mostrare in super OT (perdonami Persa) ma una Birkin ridotta in queste condizioni non puo' passare inosservata




maddai..ma non è vera.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smettila che ho visto una foto e non riesco piu' a credere che il mondo sia veramente cosi' ingiusto... ve la voglio mostrare in super OT (perdonami Persa) ma una Birkin ridotta in queste condizioni non puo' passare inosservata


ma che birkin è?


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io preferisco stuart weitzman



eh si.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> maddai..ma non è vera.





Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che birkin è?


Suppongo sia vera visto che la "donna" in questione e' Lady Gaga... se la sara' fatta fare apposta...


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smettila che ho visto una foto e non riesco piu' a credere che il mondo sia veramente cosi' ingiusto... ve la voglio mostrare in super OT (perdonami Persa) ma una Birkin ridotta in queste condizioni non puo' passare inosservata


classe eleganza e portamento!
una grace kelly dei giorni nostri :unhappy::unhappy:

carucce anche le scarpine


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> classe eleganza e portamento!
> una grace kelly dei giorni nostri :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> carucce anche le scarpine


che c'hai da dire sulle scarpine

io ho un paio di stivaletti che un po' me le ricordano

oddio un bel po' più bassi


questi


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che c'hai da dire sulle scarpine
> 
> *io ho un paio di stivaletti che un po' me le ricordano
> *
> ...


depennami dall'agenda.
Grazzzzzie


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Quelle cazzo di scarpe da fauno non le metterei neanche per stare in casa!
Meglio scalza... anzi mi amputerei i piedi piuttosto:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quelle cazzo di scarpe da fauno non le metterei neanche per stare in casa!
> Meglio scalza... anzi mi amputerei i piedi piuttosto:carneval:


io invece ci andrei a fare jogging:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io invece ci andrei a fare jogging:carneval:


Comodo... ti do 10 minuti:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

son strepitosi 

e pure comodi


racchie obsolete :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

*infatti*


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> son strepitosi
> 
> e pure comodi
> 
> ...


Ci credo ma non posso... e la segnalo pure:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


>


E' a terra ogni 5 minuti.

Mi spiace io non la tollero e' uno scempio estetico e musicale


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comodo... ti do 10 minuti:carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval: mi hai fatto sputare!!conta almeno fino a 15 però:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' a terra ogni 5 minuti.
> 
> Mi spiace io non la tollero e' uno scempio estetico e musicale


ma non si fa mai male??:mrgreen:
io la trovo disgustosa


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma non si fa mai male??:mrgreen:
> io la trovo disgustosa


Io lo spero sempre... deve cadere rovinosamente sulla sua Birkin borchiata!

Membro onorario del B.R.A.*


(Braccia Rubate all'Agricoltura)


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo spero sempre... deve cadere rovinosamente sulla sua Birkin borchiata!
> 
> Membro onorario del B.R.A.*
> 
> ...


 siamo in tanti in quel club


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval: mi hai fatto sputare!!conta almeno fino a 15 però:mexican:


Conto fino a 10 (perche' baro) e poi ti tiro i fichi mentre zampetti:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Conto fino a 10 (perche' baro) e poi ti tiro i fichi mentre zampetti:carneval:


facciamo che hai vinto e amen:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Conto fino a 10 (perche' baro) e poi ti tiro i fichi mentre zampetti:carneval:


io mi magno i fichi e ti butto le bucce davanti ai piedi :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

è la nuova icona trash , ha sostituito madonna.
nel suo genere ci sa fare...e alejandro (trashissimo) ha un paio d'inquadrature di buona luce che la trasfigurano

http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/xdlthy_lady-gaga-alejandro_music


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la nuova icona trash , ha sostituito madonna.
> nel suo genere ci sa fare...e alejandro (trashissimo) ha un paio d'inquadrature di buona luce che la trasfigurano
> 
> http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/xdlthy_lady-gaga-alejandro_music


 
comunque
una gran furba


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comunque
> una gran furba


Infatti lei ha fatto la sua fortuna... mi lasciano allibita i fans


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la nuova icona trash , ha sostituito madonna.
> nel suo genere ci sa fare...e alejandro (trashissimo) ha un paio d'inquadrature di buona luce che la trasfigurano
> 
> http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/xdlthy_lady-gaga-alejandro_music


in confronto madonna è chanel. Mi autosegnalo per l'iperbole:mrgreen:
Almeno musicalmente non ha prodotto solo cagate


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

non faccio testo, trovo spunti interessanti da ogni forma ci comunicazione .


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non faccio testo, trovo spunti interessanti da ogni forma ci comunicazione .


io invece seleziono molto.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Eh pero' mi fa sanguinare le orecchie... il trash ha un suo fascino quando non pretende d'essere altro


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh pero' mi fa sanguinare le orecchie... il trash ha un suo fascino quando non pretende d'essere altro


mi tocca riquotare la racchiona che  bara:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh pero' mi fa sanguinare le orecchie... il trash ha un suo fascino quando non pretende d'essere altro


 ah, è vero...canta anche:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, è vero...canta anche:singleeye:


tra una caduta e l'altra


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, è vero...canta anche:singleeye:


Guardi quando ho sentito delle ragazzine 12 enni su Nikelodeon cantare _I wanna take a ride on your disco stick_ m'e' preso male... e' vero che ai miei tempi c'era Like a virgin, ma in confronto a questa argh...:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Persa, perdonaci perchè non sappiamo quel che diciamo
> Come si sia arrivati dal matrimonio alla cacca potrebbe essere interessante da analizzare:mrgreen:


 I miei genitori dicevano: "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato"


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I miei genitori dicevano: "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato"


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Suppongo sia vera visto che la "donna" in questione e' Lady Gaga... se la sara' fatta fare apposta...


 Io credevo che non si potesse superare in volgarità Madonna, ma Lady Gaga ('mazza che lady!!) c'è riuscita!!
Non c'è mai limte al peggio!!


Eh sì non c'è limite al peggio... :incazzato:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

tze'...l'eleganza è difficile da costruire raghezze

o la si possiede o ciccia .

guardate me ad ezempio


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tze'...l'eleganza è difficile da costruire raghezze
> 
> o la si possiede o ciccia .
> 
> guardate me ad ezempio


Dove li prendi questi avatar...sono gelosissima :racchia:


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tze'...l'eleganza è difficile da costruire raghezze
> 
> o la si possiede o ciccia .
> 
> guardate me ad ezempio


Miaolidia: se mettevi anche glistivaletti sembravi la signorina Rotterhmaier...ma cosa ne è stato del completino aggressive/trash/leopard?


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dove li prendi questi avatar...sono gelosissima :racchia:


zegreto:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> zegreto:mrgreen:


 Sì è davvero delizioso e ti somiglia...


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì è davvero delizioso e ti somiglia...




denghiu.


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (27 Luglio 2010)

Semplicemente perchè l'amavo era parte di me e volevo vivere e invecchiare con lei...in una splendida casa o sotto i ponti, per me c'era solo lei il resto era irrilevante.

Credevo in queste promesse



> prometto di esserti fedele sempre,
> nella gioia e nel dolore,
> nella salute e nella malattia,
> e di amarti e onorarti
> tutti i giorni della mia vita


----------



## Brady (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vi siete sposati?
> Peché dopo un fidanzamento, più o meno lungo, o una convivenza vi siete sposati?


Sposati? Abbiamo perso una scommessa, Non posso entrare nel dettaglio, ma intendo proprio una scommessa del tipo "se succede una certa cosa ci sposiamo"... è successa e abbiamo mantenuto la promessa...
Ma senza fatica. E' stato come insaponarsi mentre si è già bagnati sotto la doccia, una conseguenza assolutamente logica e naturale... Convivevamo già da qualche anno e la nostra vita non è cambiata (non subito per lo meno e non per il matrimonio in se).
La domanda diventa "perché avete deciso di convivere?". Anche questo è arrivato gradualmente e in modo non traumatico. Abbiamo cominiciato studiando insieme a casa dei suoi o a casa dei miei. Qualche volta mi fermavo io a dormire altre volte lei, finché è diventato sistematico e ci spostavamo sempre insieme. Quando i suoi ci hanno lasciato casa, abbiamo smesso di spostarci ma ormai erano anni che mangiavamo e dormivamo sempre insieme in una delle due case.
Quindi non abbiamo scelto in modo esplicito, sempicemente stavamo bene insieme e la cosa è venuta da se.

In quanto all'altro argomento del 3D (si parla sia di sposarsi che di funzioni corporali, giusto?), noi tendiamo a lasciarci "l'intimità del momento", ma senza che sia un vincolo. Se uno deve entrare a prendere o fare qualcosa mentre l'altro è sul water entra e basta. Se si deve parlare si parla anche "durante". Abbiamo un secondo bagnetto vicino al primo e a volte capita una "contemporanea" e si approfitta per scambiare due chiacchiere.
L'annuncio può variare da "vado a cagare" a cose più fantasiose come "defecatio!" o altre frasi in pseudocodice coniugale, ma sempre dette con ironia e senza prenderci sul serio.
A tutto questo si aggiunge la variabile figli, i quali oltre a non avere (giustamente) pudori hanno la tendenza a reclamare mamma o papà proprio quando siamo sul cesso. Con loro si dice "fare la cacca" e alla fine, come succede a molti, il gergo usato coi bambini diventa quello quotidiano anche col partner.

PS: visto il livello a quando un 3D sulle puzze fattte a letto????:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè l'amavo era parte di me e volevo vivere e invecchiare con lei...in una splendida casa o sotto i ponti, per me c'era solo lei il resto era irrilevante.
> 
> Credevo in queste promesse


 Che bello!


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè l'amavo era parte di me e volevo vivere e invecchiare con lei...in una splendida casa o sotto i ponti, per me c'era solo lei il resto era irrilevante.
> 
> Credevo in queste promesse


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

*E secondo voi...*

Perchè io mi sono sposato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

*Brady*

Quindi è stata un'esigenza spontanea di vivere insieme e condividere il quotidiano generato dallo stare meglio insieme che da soli.

Il fatto che ci sia indifferenza per le funzioni corporali, ci sia familiarità, come con i bambini mi richiama l'idea dei miei che dicevano che "si perde la poesia", nel senso che si perde il mistero e anche il miracolo della sessualità della persona che si ama.
Non ricordo più quale umorista aveva criticato la creazione dicendo che "non era stato geniale fare il parco dei divertimenti vicino alla discarica".
Forse può essere un modo per far sembrare meno straordinario il parco dei divertimenti e portare a cercarne altri più misteriosi.


----------



## Brady (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi è stata un'esigenza spontanea di vivere insieme e condividere il quotidiano generato dallo stare meglio insieme che da soli.


penso di si, anche se con la precisazione (forse per te implicita) che si trattava dello stare insieme a noi in quanto quei due specifici individui e non uno stare insieme generico (a prescindere dal "chi") solo come contrapposizione al vivere da soli. Non so se mi sono spiegato (e se era necessario precisare)...



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci sia indifferenza per le funzioni corporali, ci sia familiarità, come con i bambini mi richiama l'idea dei miei che dicevano che "si perde la poesia", nel senso che si perde il mistero e anche il miracolo della sessualità della persona che si ama.
> Non ricordo più quale umorista aveva criticato la creazione dicendo che "non era stato geniale fare il parco dei divertimenti vicino alla discarica".
> Forse può essere un modo per far sembrare meno straordinario il parco dei divertimenti e portare a cercarne altri più misteriosi.


Ma sai, la familiarità per me vuol dire "intimità", l'importante è che si sappia recuperare la poesia e la magia quando serve. Coi bambini si parla in modo naturale di funzioni corporali e di altre cose quando l'esigenza "pratica" lo richiede, ma altre volte si ride e si scherza con loro di queste cose. 
Mio padre invece usava e usa con me termini come "defecare" e "pene" sia quando l'argomento è scientifico (e ci sta) che quando l'argomento è più quotidiano. E alla fine io lo trovo ridicolo. Mi da l'impressione di una persona che prova imbarazzo per certe cose e si nasconde dietro al formalismo...
Ecco secondo me si deve andare oltre l'imbarazzo, ma senza perdere la poesia...
...che poi sempre di merda stiamo parlando... :mrgreen:
P/R, solo tu potevi andare oltre la goliardia di questo 3D e portare reale riflessione anche su un argomento cosi "plebeo"....:up: 
vuole essere un complimento, sia chiaro...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Racchia te le sei comprate:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> penso di si, anche se con la precisazione (forse per te implicita) che si trattava dello stare insieme a noi in quanto quei due specifici individui e non uno stare insieme generico (a prescindere dal "chi") solo come contrapposizione al vivere da soli. Non so se mi sono spiegato (e se era necessario precisare)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche questa in fondo è intimità.anche se , sinceramente ..io arrivo solo fino ad un certo punto... poi conservo il pudore di certi momenti.


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Racchia te le sei comprate:rotfl::rotfl:


NO.

e non mi sono nemmeno venduta


*se ti li dico cocia mi dai*?:mrgreen:


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Perchè pensavamo di essere l'uno la metà dell'altra.
> E forse era cosi, *solo che il matrimonio come spesso la maternità vengono "venduti" come momenti meravigliosi, solo amore e meraviglie.*
> Ovviamente non è cosi, e spesso si fa questo passo con una certa leggerezza e inconsapevolezza.



A' gioia.
Passi il matrimonio, ma la maternità E' meravigliosa, quanto meno ti cambia la vita!!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> raga' ve lo trombate ma vi disturba vederlo sulla tazza??:carneval:


Francamente sì. Siamo personcine pudiche, e siamo sempre stati riservati, bagni chiusi a chiave.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> da quanti anni state insieme ,Vere?


19! Di cui 15 di matrimonio!


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so se è l'unica risposta.
> Io, l'ho già detto, non sono convinta che tutti si sposino "per amore", ma molti credo che lo facciano per altre ragioni.
> Ma "l'amavo" non spiega molto però.
> Ci si può amare anche senza vivere insieme, figuriamoci sposarsi.
> Intendevo proprio perché si è scelto il matrimonio con quella persona. Ovvero cosa si voleva trovare ed esprimere all'interno di una convivenza chiamata matrimonio.


oddio persa.... l'amavo oltre questo che devo scrivere? che desideravo vivere con lui, essere serena con lui, fare figli, costruire una famiglia, costruire un contenitore emotico ricco con lui!!!!!!
non era fare sesso a gogo', non era avere una bella casa, vestiti bellissimi e macchine sfavillanti, non era viaggiare per il mondo, non era niente di materiale o fisico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> penso di si, anche se con la precisazione (forse per te implicita) che si trattava dello stare insieme a noi in quanto quei due specifici individui e non uno stare insieme generico (a prescindere dal "chi") solo come contrapposizione al vivere da soli. Non so se mi sono spiegato (e se era necessario precisare)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insieme a quella specifica persona era evidente.
 Io condivido il tuo punto di vista, ma credo che questa specie di intimità, se non associata a una vera intimità dell'animo (cosa rara e credo davvero non da tutti) possa invece togliere parte di quel mistero che per alcuni è indispensabile all'eros.
I miei genitori (naturalmente a battute, non affrontavono l'argomento con me) sostenevano proprio questo con la mancanza di poesia e mia madre teorizzava che chi si poteva permettere almeno le camere separate (auspicava le case...) manteneva più a lungo l'innamoramento.
Io non condivido, ma credo che possa essere così per alcuni.


P.S. Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> oddio persa.... l'amavo oltre questo che devo scrivere? che *desideravo vivere con lui, essere serena con lui, fare figli, costruire una famiglia, costruire un contenitore emotico ricco con lui!!!!!!*
> non era fare sesso a gogo', non era avere una bella casa, vestiti bellissimi e macchine sfavillanti, non era viaggiare per il mondo, non era niente di materiale o fisico.


Credi che per lui fosse lo stesso?
Cioè credi che, al di là delle parole, lo volesse davvero?
Forse lo pensava, ma non era quello che voleva, no?
Del resto io non sono certo un tipo silenzioso e quello che pensavo della vita e quello che volevo dal matrimonio, quello che vi avevo investito e quello che volevo creare con la famiglia l'ho ripetuto (si può immaginare) fino alla nausea.
Ma poi in fase di separazione (nel periodo del confronto massacrante) è uscito che lui "tutta quella roba lì non l'aveva capita"!
Lui cercava solo conforto e gratificazione personale un po' egoistica.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credi che per lui fosse lo stesso?
> Cioè credi che, al di là delle parole, lo volesse davvero?
> Forse lo pensava, ma non era quello che voleva, no?
> Del resto io non sono certo un tipo silenzioso e quello che pensavo della vita e quello che volevo dal matrimonio, quello che vi avevo investito e quello che volevo creare con la famiglia l'ho ripetuto (si può immaginare) fino alla nausea.
> ...


Ti offendi se ti dico che mi ha fatto ridere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti offendi se ti dico che mi ha fatto ridere


 Se poi lo prendi a mazzate, no... :carneval:


----------



## hopeless (28 Luglio 2010)

La maggior parte dei coetanei (sui 30 anni) che conosco non si è sposata per amore in senso propriamente inteso, quanto per una questione di pressione di lei/pressione familiare/conformismo ("si sposano tutti i miei amici, lo faccio pure io").


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei coetanei (sui 30 anni) che conosco non si è sposata per amore in senso propriamente inteso, quanto per una questione di pressione di lei/pressione familiare/conformismo ("si sposano tutti i miei amici, lo faccio pure io").


 
non è che se si attorniato da autolesionisti, tu sia tenuto a darti colpi d'ascia sulle gengive, eh?


----------



## hopeless (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che se si attorniato da autolesionisti, tu sia tenuto a darti colpi d'ascia sulle gengive, eh?


No, ma il conformismo sociale non deve necessariamente arrivare ad un estremo come questo.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Non sono sposata e non convivo, ma posso dirti come mi sento.
Sento che la sera tornando a casa vorrei che lui fosse lì a cincischiare con le sue cosette e rivolgermi un saluto distratto e un sorriso quando alza lo sguardo (dopo una decina di minuti..:mexican
Sento che vorrei qualcosa di materiale e tangibile, da questa storia: una casa nostra, una domenica indolente a scegliere il mobile per il soggiorno, una famiglia nostra, i figli.
Sento che mi fa ridere e che quando sono giù si prende cura di me, che questo è naturale ed è tutto quello che mi fa stare bene. 
Sento che quando litighiamo (poco perchè me ne dà vinte parecchie) è un modo per avere un contatto e un confronto diverso, non è distacco, mai. 
E per questo lo sposerei.
Oltre che perchè mi massaggia i piedi, perchè quando sono tra le sue braccia sono serena, perchè capisce le mie paturnie, perchè è un'ottimista che sfida il mondo e quando è giù lascia che io gli sia di supporto. 
E perchè credo in quelle promesse. Incluso il dolore e la malattia e la paura e lo sbandamento. Voglio esserci.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> No, ma il conformismo sociale non deve necessariamente arrivare ad un estremo come questo.


 chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare.. è difficile ma non impossibile confrontarsi con sè anzichè con gli altri. E guardare agli esempi positivi. come sono i tuoi genitori, come coppia ?


----------



## hopeless (28 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare.. è difficile ma non impossibile confrontarsi con sè anzichè con gli altri. E guardare agli esempi positivi. come sono i tuoi genitori, come coppia ?


Direi che sono stati una bella coppia, il modo in cui mio padre si è preso cura di mia madre nei suoi ultimi mesi di vita mi ha insegnato veramente cosa siano amore e devozione.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> Direi che sono stati una bella coppia, il modo in cui mio padre si è preso cura di mia madre nei suoi ultimi mesi di vita mi ha insegnato veramente cosa siano amore e devozione.


 e allora perchè pensi che ci sia solo convenzione nelle unioni che vedi ogni giorno? 
una coppia di miei amici si è sposata dopo 12anni di fidanzamento, di cui gli ultimi due di convivenza. Pareva una cosa 'dovuta'. Invece è un bellissimo matrimonio che resiste al dolore, alle difficoltà, alla perdita del lavoro, alle ingiustizie e alla malattia. Con una forza che troppi facili giudizi ritenevano impossibile.


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credi che per lui fosse lo stesso?
> Cioè credi che, al di là delle parole, lo volesse davvero?
> Forse lo pensava, ma non era quello che voleva, no?
> Del resto io non sono certo un tipo silenzioso e quello che pensavo della vita e quello che volevo dal matrimonio, quello che vi avevo investito e quello che volevo creare con la famiglia l'ho ripetuto (si può immaginare) fino alla nausea.
> ...


durante il nostro confronto uscii che nonostante avessimo gli stessi desideri o obiettivi camminavamo su due strade diverse. le due strade si sono così allontanate che non c'era piu' possibilità di ricongiunzione, almeno come coppia, come genitori siamo meglio di prima.


----------



## hopeless (28 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e allora perchè pensi che ci sia solo convenzione nelle unioni che vedi ogni giorno?
> una coppia di miei amici si è sposata dopo 12anni di fidanzamento, di cui gli ultimi due di convivenza. Pareva una cosa 'dovuta'. Invece è un bellissimo matrimonio che resiste al dolore, alle difficoltà, alla perdita del lavoro, alle ingiustizie e alla malattia. Con una forza che troppi facili giudizi ritenevano impossibile.


Aspetta: parlo di matrimonio, non parlo di unioni. La più bella coppia che conosco sono due conviventi che hanno una bellissima bambina, si sposeranno fra un annetto, ma solo perché in Italia conviene farlo, soprattutto quando hai un figlio.

Per contrasto, vedo molte persone che intorno ai 30 anni si sposano: praticamente tutti il mio gruppo di amici storico (circa dieci coppie), si sono sposati nel giro di un biennio. Hanno tutti trovato la persona giusta? A me non sembra così facile...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> Aspetta: parlo di matrimonio, non parlo di unioni. La più bella coppia che conosco sono due conviventi che hanno una bellissima bambina, si sposeranno fra un annetto, ma solo perché in Italia conviene farlo, soprattutto quando hai un figlio.
> 
> Per contrasto, vedo molte persone che intorno ai 30 anni si sposano: praticamente tutti il mio gruppo di amici storico (circa dieci coppie), si sono sposati nel giro di un biennio. Hanno tutti trovato la persona giusta? A me non sembra così facile...


 quanti bei discorsi insieme!! 
E che begli spunti!

Allora, IMHO.
Per quanto riguarda una convivenza, se vissuta nel modo giusto è come un matrimonio, nè più nè meno. Ovvero convinzione, consapevolezza di fare un passo importante, sincerità nei sentimenti e approfondimento di quello che vuol dire condividere momenti belli e brutti e dolorosi. 
Il matrimonio DOVREBBE garantire almeno che ci si è posti certe domande e che si è data la risposta giusta. Purtroppo molti lo prendono sottogamba in un modo tristissimo.

Per gli altri. Hanno tutti trovato la persona giusta? Penso che la persona giusta non sia solo 'l'altra unica metà della mela'. Penso sia quello/a che nel momento giusto di entrambi, arriva. E vuole esattamente quello che per noi è giusto in quel momento. Quando sei vicino ai trenta è più facile che tu voglia un matrimonio e una famiglia e questo aumenta le probabilità di trovare la persona giusta in quel range d'età perchè vuol dire che almeno un pò di caratteristiche comuni le si hanno (obiettivi). Poi la bravura è capire che queste caratteristiche non bastano. Che ci si deve guardare allo specchio, vicini, e immaginarsi adulti, con figli e conti da pagare, anziani, con dolori, malattie e difficoltà. E sapere che i difetti dell'altro possono solo peggiorare con la vecchiaia (ad esempio l'essere brontoloni:mexican. E scegliere comunque di volere proprio quel futuro.


----------



## hopeless (28 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio DOVREBBE garantire almeno che ci si è posti certe domande e che si è data la risposta giusta. Purtroppo molti lo prendono sottogamba in un modo tristissimo.


E' ciò che intendevo io. Il punto è che socialmente il matrimonio è la base per la costruzione della famiglia, e in certi momenti storici le sue regole non sono neanche state dettate dai sentimenti, tantissima letteratura in fondo ne ha parlato. Quando vedo un amico che si sposa, e poi dopo qualche mese si sposa il suo migliore amico, poi l'anno dopo si sposa un altro amico e così via, non posso fare a meno di pensare che ci sia in gioco un certo aspetto di conformismo, un qualcosa che porti a dire "beh, la stagione delle feste e del casino è finita, si sposano tutti e allora tocca anche a me". E con questo non dico che loro abbiano fatto necessariamente una scelta sbagliata, solo diversa da quella che farei io, non a caso ancora single.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> durante il nostro confronto uscii che nonostante avessimo gli stessi desideri o obiettivi camminavamo su due strade diverse. le due strade si sono così allontanate che non c'era piu' possibilità di ricongiunzione, almeno come coppia, come genitori siamo meglio di prima.


 Quindi i desideri si sono modificati strada facendo e non sono stati esplicitati, ma hanno creato incomprensioni.
Ho capito bene?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> E' ciò che intendevo io. Il punto è che socialmente il matrimonio è la base per la costruzione della famiglia, e in certi momenti storici le sue regole non sono neanche state dettate dai sentimenti, tantissima letteratura in fondo ne ha parlato. Quando vedo un amico che si sposa, e poi dopo qualche mese si sposa il suo migliore amico, poi l'anno dopo si sposa un altro amico e così via, non posso fare a meno di pensare che ci sia in gioco un certo aspetto di conformismo, un qualcosa che porti a dire "beh, la stagione delle feste e del casino è finita, si sposano tutti e allora tocca anche a me". E con questo non dico che loro abbiano fatto necessariamente una scelta sbagliata, solo diversa da quella che farei io, non a caso ancora single.


E' una cosa che credo anch'io, ma nessuno la dice di sè.


----------



## geisha (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi i desideri si sono modificati strada facendo e non sono stati esplicitati, ma hanno creato incomprensioni.
> Ho capito bene?


no io esplicitavo lui non sentiva, a parte tutto lui mi ha confessato successivamente che ascoltava le mie lamentele in maniera del tutto superficiale, non comprendeva che quello che per lui era irrilevante per me era un problema. c'era situazioni che per me erano diventate iper stressanti e logoranti, non entro nello specifico ma cio' che per me era tale per lui erano dei non problemi, bastava ignorare la persona o l'evento.
l'ha capito ora, non ha ancora risolto molte cose ma mi auguro le risolva per se stesso non tanto per me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> no io esplicitavo lui non sentiva, a parte tutto lui mi ha confessato successivamente che ascoltava le mie lamentele in maniera del tutto superficiale, non comprendeva che quello che per lui era irrilevante per me era un problema. c'era situazioni che per me erano diventate iper stressanti e logoranti, non entro nello specifico ma cio' che per me era tale per lui erano dei non problemi, bastava ignorare la persona o l'evento.
> l'ha capito ora, non ha ancora risolto molte cose ma mi auguro le risolva per se stesso non tanto per me.


 Credo che spesso si manifestino le incomprensioni sui fatti e che queste manifestazioni vengano interpretate come lamentele e per questo sottovalutate.
Intendo che se ci si sente dire "sono stanca", "mi sono scapicollata per andare a prendere i bambini, mente tu eri a casa con la play" non si archiviano queste queste affermazioni per volontà di ignorare l'altro, ma perché le si interpretano come comunicazioni fisiologiche. Così come non si corre dal medico perché ci è venuto un giorno il mal di testa, un altro male alla schiena, un altro un rialzo febbrile, mentre questi sintomi, considerati contestualmente, possono formare un quadro patologico.
Non dico che fosse il vostro caso, nota bene, ma che spesso questo possa accadere. Con questo intendevo non esplicitati, cioè non fatti interpretare come sintomi di una malattia grave.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha, si potrebbe dire che fosse la comunicazione, il problema: parlavate 'lingue' diverse


----------



## geisha (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che spesso si manifestino le incomprensioni sui fatti e che queste manifestazioni vengano interpretate come lamentele e per questo sottovalutate.
> Intendo che se ci si sente dire "sono stanca", "mi sono scapicollata per andare a prendere i bambini, mente tu eri a casa con la play" non si archiviano queste queste affermazioni per volontà di ignorare l'altro, ma perché le si interpretano come comunicazioni fisiologiche. Così come non si corre dal medico perché ci è venuto un giorno il mal di testa, un altro male alla schiena, un altro un rialzo febbrile, mentre questi sintomi, considerati contestualmente, possono formare un quadro patologico.
> Non dico che fosse il vostro caso, nota bene, ma che spesso questo possa accadere. Con questo intendevo non esplicitati, cioè non fatti interpretare come sintomi di una malattia grave.


quelle sono situazioni nella normalità, io mi lamentavo di cose un attimino piu' consistenti e dovrei entrare nello specifico ma non mi va.
il fatto è che di fronte alle terapeute lui ha ammesso di aver sottovalutato certi accadimenti, e che forse forse sarebbe dovuto intervenire. ha sempre creduto di avere a che fare con una donna molto forte, niente secondo lui mi poteva demolire o affondare, invece ho avuto molti momenti buii, in cui sono crollata e lui non mi ha sorretto, anzi ho dovuto trovare la forza per sorreggere anche lui.
io ho accumulato tanta di quella rabbia, tanti di quei rancori che oggi non so' come sono riuscita a tirarli fuori e metabolizzarli.
sono errori che si possono commettere in un rapporto a due, il bello è che nonostante la separazione siamo in ottimi rapporti, ci frequentiamo, e lui per me è un ottimo amico. questo è cio' che conta, salvare il buono per noi e per nostra figlia.


----------



## geisha (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> geisha, si potrebbe dire che fosse la comunicazione, il problema: parlavate 'lingue' diverse


esatto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> quelle sono situazioni nella normalità, io mi lamentavo di cose un attimino piu' consistenti e dovrei entrare nello specifico ma non mi va.
> il fatto è che di fronte alle terapeute lui ha ammesso di aver sottovalutato certi accadimenti, e che forse forse sarebbe dovuto intervenire. ha sempre creduto di avere a che fare con una donna molto forte, niente secondo lui mi poteva demolire o affondare, invece ho avuto molti momenti buii, in cui sono crollata e lui non mi ha sorretto, anzi ho dovuto trovare la forza per sorreggere anche lui.
> io ho accumulato tanta di quella rabbia, tanti di quei rancori che oggi non so' come sono riuscita a tirarli fuori e metabolizzarli.
> sono errori che si possono commettere in un rapporto a due, il bello è che nonostante la separazione siamo in ottimi rapporti, ci frequentiamo, e lui per me è un ottimo amico. questo è cio' che conta, salvare il buono per noi e per nostra figlia.


 E' evidente che tu le trovavi cose gravi, ma lui le voleva interpretare ostinatamente come fisiologiche.
Bello che siate amici.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> quelle sono situazioni nella normalità, io mi lamentavo di cose un attimino piu' consistenti e dovrei entrare nello specifico ma non mi va.
> il fatto è che di fronte alle terapeute lui ha ammesso di aver sottovalutato certi accadimenti, e che forse forse sarebbe dovuto intervenire. *ha sempre creduto di avere a che fare con una donna molto fort*e, niente secondo lui mi poteva demolire o affondare, invece ho avuto molti momenti buii, in cui sono crollata e lui non mi ha sorretto, anzi ho dovuto trovare la forza per sorreggere anche lui.
> io ho accumulato tanta di quella rabbia, tanti di quei rancori che oggi non so' come sono riuscita a tirarli fuori e metabolizzarli.
> sono errori che si possono commettere in un rapporto a due, il bello è che nonostante la separazione siamo in ottimi rapporti, ci frequentiamo, e lui per me è un ottimo amico. questo è cio' che conta, salvare il buono per noi e per nostra figlia.


Errore che commettono in molti uomini che la vivono come competizione e non fortuna.
Sei stata indubbiamente in gamba e continui ad esserlo salvando il buono (che indubbiamente ci sarà stato) per il bene di tua figlia


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> quelle sono situazioni nella normalità, io mi lamentavo di cose un attimino piu' consistenti e dovrei entrare nello specifico ma non mi va.
> il fatto è che di fronte alle terapeute lui ha ammesso di aver sottovalutato certi accadimenti, e che forse forse sarebbe dovuto intervenire. *ha sempre creduto di avere a che fare con una donna molto forte, niente secondo lui mi poteva demolire o affondare, invece ho avuto molti momenti buii,* in cui sono crollata e lui non mi ha sorretto, anzi ho dovuto trovare la forza per sorreggere anche lui.
> io ho accumulato tanta di quella rabbia, tanti di quei rancori che oggi non so' come sono riuscita a tirarli fuori e metabolizzarli.
> sono errori che si possono commettere in un rapporto a due, il bello è che nonostante la separazione siamo in ottimi rapporti, ci frequentiamo, e lui per me è un ottimo amico. questo è cio' che conta, salvare il buono per noi e per nostra figlia.


E' un errore che fanno in tanti, cosa veramente orrenda... certi non si fermano fino a che non vedono il cadavere.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Errore che commettono in molti uomini che la vivono come competizione e non fortuna.
> Sei stata indubbiamente in gamba e continui ad esserlo salvando il buono (che indubbiamente ci sarà stato) per il bene di tua figlia


Racchia ho scritto la stessa cosa :racchia:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Racchia ho scritto la stessa cosa :racchia:


:carneval: sono più svelta


----------



## geisha (29 Luglio 2010)

perchè due persone non si amano piu' devo odiarsi o fare la guerra?
capisco che certe situazioni sono diverse dalla mia, ma a volte sembra che l'atto di separazione inibisca il volersi bene.
forse io, che ero quella piu' cattivella, sono riuscita a buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia e in questo ringrazio il mio terapeuta e tutte le discipline che pratico, sono riuscita a concedermi uno stile di vita sano. benchè si dica le guerre dei roses fanno piu' male alla salute che al portafoglio.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> *perchè due persone non si amano piu' devo odiarsi o fare la guerra?*
> capisco che certe situazioni sono diverse dalla mia, ma a volte sembra che l'atto di separazione inibisca il volersi bene.
> forse io, che ero quella piu' cattivella, sono riuscita a buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia e in questo ringrazio il mio terapeuta e tutte le discipline che pratico, sono riuscita a concedermi uno stile di vita sano. benchè si dica le guerre dei roses fanno piu' male alla salute che al portafoglio.


Infatti non dovrebbero mai, a mio avviso non ne vale proprio la pena.
C'e' la possibilita' che all'inizio uno sia piu' risentito dell'altro... basta lasciare un po' di tempo, secondo me


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> *perchè due persone non si amano piu' devo odiarsi o fare la guerra?*
> capisco che certe situazioni sono diverse dalla mia, ma a volte sembra che l'atto di separazione inibisca il volersi bene.
> forse io, che ero quella piu' cattivella, sono riuscita a buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia e in questo ringrazio il mio terapeuta e tutte le discipline che pratico, sono riuscita a concedermi uno stile di vita sano. benchè si dica le guerre dei roses fanno piu' male alla salute che al portafoglio.


perchè in genere è uno quello che non ama più, mentre l'altro ama ma si riempie di rancore e di odio.
è merce rara riuscire a separarsi bene, siete stati bravi


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti non dovrebbero mai, a mio avviso non ne vale proprio la pena.
> C'e' la possibilita' che all'inizio uno sia piu' risentito dell'altro... basta lasciare un po' di tempo, secondo me


Dipende ovviamente da come finisce il matrimonio, se uno dei due è ancora preso e viene lasciato so' cacchi :unhappy: e si genera una spirale di rancore che difficilmente si spenge col tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> perchè due persone non si amano piu' devo odiarsi o fare la guerra?
> capisco che certe situazioni sono diverse dalla mia, ma a volte sembra che l'atto di separazione inibisca il volersi bene.
> forse io, che ero quella piu' cattivella, sono riuscita a buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia e in questo ringrazio il mio terapeuta e tutte le discipline che pratico, sono riuscita a concedermi uno stile di vita sano. benchè si dica le guerre dei roses fanno piu' male alla salute che al portafoglio.


Vero. Verissimo. E non portano a nulla.
Ma certe guerre non finiscono mai perchè da un lato c'è una persona che vuole uscirne tutta santa e immacolata, come vittima, e dall'altro quell'altra che non accetta di passare solo per pezzo di merda colpevole.

Una volta una persona mi ha detto, io sono rimasta la miglior amica del mio ex marito. Mi ha toccato dentro.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Dipende ovviamente da come finisce il matrimonio, se uno dei due è ancora preso e viene lasciato so' cacchi :unhappy: e si genera una spirale di rancore che difficilmente si spenge col tempo.


Infatti, uno l'ho scritto... basta lasciare tempo.
Ci vuole fegato, ma e' meglio lasciar perdere eventuali attacchi, ci si rovina solo il fegato...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero. Verissimo. E non portano a nulla.
> Ma certe guerre non finiscono mai perchè da un lato c'è una persona che vuole uscirne tutta santa e immacolata, come vittima, e dall'altro quell'altra che non accetta di passare solo per pezzo di merda colpevole.
> 
> Una volta una persona mi ha detto, io sono rimasta la miglior amica del mio ex marito. Mi ha toccato dentro.


 penso che anche tu e astro se vi lasciaste rimarreste migliori amici, avete così tanto in comune!!
Prova e vedrai! :up:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti, uno l'ho scritto... basta lasciare tempo.
> Ci vuole fegato, *ma e' meglio lasciar perdere eventuali attacchi,* ci si rovina solo il fegato...


poco ma sicuro ma orgoglio, amor proprio del cavolo, delusione e rabbia fanno danni incredibili!:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> poco ma sicuro ma orgoglio, amor proprio del cavolo, delusione e rabbia fanno danni incredibili!:unhappy:


Li fanno eccome... quando lasciai il padre di mia figlia fini' in analisi (lui eh) e' cosi' che scoprii innumerevoli corna :rotfl:

Ancora mi chiedo come cazzo abbia fatto a non ucciderlo:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Li fanno eccome... quando lasciai il padre di mia figlia fini' in analisi (lui eh) e' cosi' che scoprii innumerevoli corna :rotfl:
> 
> Ancora mi chiedo come cazzo abbia fatto a non ucciderlo:carneval:


Non lo so ...però spiega perché ti piaccia tanto Tarantino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so ...però spiega perché ti piaccia tanto Tarantino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Effettivamente :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Li fanno eccome... quando lasciai il padre di mia figlia fini' in analisi (lui eh) e' cosi' che scoprii innumerevoli corna :rotfl:
> 
> Ancora mi chiedo come cazzo abbia fatto a non ucciderlo:carneval:





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so ...però spiega perché ti piaccia tanto Tarantino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Però siam partiti da perché ci si sposa a ...perché ci si separa.

Forse significa che comunque ci si vorrebbe credere alla possibilità di vivere il matrimonio?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Dipende ovviamente da come finisce il matrimonio, se uno dei due è ancora preso e viene lasciato so' cacchi :unhappy: e si genera una spirale di rancore che difficilmente si spenge col tempo.


il Rancore è l'inesorabile fine di ogni rapporto a due che non termini con il "per sempre".


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il Rancore è l'inesorabile fine di ogni rapporto a due che non termini con il "per sempre".


E diventa ingestibile. Lo dimostrano i casi che leggiamo sui giornali ogni giorno.
Non sempre ,ovviamente, finisce così ma il numero di casi è diventato impressionante!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> E' ciò che intendevo io. Il punto è che socialmente il matrimonio è la base per la costruzione della famiglia, e in certi momenti storici le sue regole non sono neanche state dettate dai sentimenti, tantissima letteratura in fondo ne ha parlato. Quando vedo un amico che si sposa, e poi dopo qualche mese si sposa il suo migliore amico, poi l'anno dopo si sposa un altro amico e così via, non posso fare a meno di pensare che ci sia in gioco un certo aspetto di conformismo, un qualcosa che porti a dire "beh, la stagione delle feste e del casino è finita, si sposano tutti e allora tocca anche a me". E con questo non dico che loro abbiano fatto necessariamente una scelta sbagliata, solo diversa da quella che farei io, *non a caso ancora single*.


:singleeye:


----------



## hopeless (29 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> :singleeye:


Secondo me il matrimonio dovrebbe essere un evento un tantino più eccezionale, non la fine normale di quasi ogni persona. 



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però siam partiti da perché ci si sposa a ...perché ci si separa.
> 
> Forse significa che comunque ci si vorrebbe credere alla possibilità di vivere il matrimonio?


L'amore "finché morte non ci separi" è uno dei primi desideri che l'uomo ha sviluppato.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> L'amore "finché morte non ci separi" è uno dei primi desideri che l'uomo ha sviluppato.


e che il secondo (desiderio) ha rimpiazzato in un nano secondo.:singleeye:


----------

